

Async Rails 3 stack - igrigorik
http://github.com/igrigorik/async-rails

======
igrigorik
Since this has come up a few times already: ab -c 5 -n 10
<http://127.0.0.1:3000/widgets/http>

That's not a benchmark, it's a proof of concept:
[http://github.com/igrigorik/async-
rails/blob/master/app/cont...](http://github.com/igrigorik/async-
rails/blob/master/app/controllers/widgets_controller.rb#L3)

/widgets/http makes an http request to /widgets, which does a 1s sleep query
inside of mysql. All of this is happening on the same reactor loop, and
finishes with ~2s, aka, the sleeps are not blocking the reactor and hence the
"async stack".

